# Bush Monster



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

After seeing Pandora's pics from Transworld I have the feeling someone at my house is going to be a bush for Halloween. I think that costume is a great idea. What could be more harmless than a bush? I think I'll set up a bush in a pot next to my garage say in September, that way by the time Halloween comes around people will be used to seeing it out there, then switch it out for the costume Halloween night.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes, that was a great effect! Question is: Does that count as a prop (since it stays in one spot, pops up to scare people, then resets itself) or as a costume (since it IS worn by a person)?


----------



## Redneck220 (Dec 13, 2005)

leaving a copy out early is a great idea,,,gettem used to it. Then on halloween night tell them you stood there for a month 

Pandora said the outfit was $1,400  I know perfectly well someone on here can do that for $140 and even $14!

Thanks Pandora for sharing the pics


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Redneck220 said:


> Pandora said the outfit was $1,400  I know perfectly well someone on here can do that for $140 and even $14!


Yes, but that includes the big flower pot!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I think that would be a great idea, I was wondering how long it would take for someone to make their own, once I saw Pandora's pics.


----------



## DooBeeDooBeeDoo (Mar 16, 2008)

One step further if you're so inclined...

I knew a girl who worked at theme parks who would stand on 4' stilts accompanied by long stilt-like poles for her arms (thus walking on all fours but still fairly upright). Her costume consisted of a green bodysuit, soldiers' camo makeup, and fake foliage all over, including the stilts.

She would ease up against a tree or trellis or vine wall (or even pose as an archway with people passing beneath), half-close her eyes, and wait silent and still until most of the crowd forgot about her, and then whammo! She'd suddenly start lumbering around again. Serious creep-out factor!

Once the startle was done with, she'd mingle around slowly & quietly for photo op's, kind of like a half sloth/half Blue-Man, until blending in again.


----------

